# $5000 challenge



## thetruth (Jan 18, 2007)

I've seen some pretty funny student reactions from pp n stuff but this is great.   He gets a whoopin' from the mma guy though.  Highly amusing.




Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 19, 2007)

Amusing indeed. The mma`ist probably had learned the trick to raise his big toes to negate chi slaps. Aww see what happens when Dillman lets information like this out? :rofl:


----------



## searcher (Jan 19, 2007)

You think his chi got interupted by the bleeding nose? 



That was ne of the most hilarious things I have ever seen.   Priceless.:rofl:


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 19, 2007)

MMA is missleading, the guy was pretty clearly a Karate fighter 

I believe in another posting of it I saw he had a bit of BJJ, but he was a karate guy, and the way he fought was very karate like.

The intro of the Master working with his students was hillarious, what scares me is that all those people pay him, and believe that he is the real deal.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 19, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> MMA is missleading, the guy was pretty clearly a Karate fighter
> 
> I believe in another posting of it I saw he had a bit of BJJ, but he was a karate guy, and the way he fought was very karate like.
> 
> The intro of the Master working with his students was hillarious, what scares me is that all those people pay him, and believe that he is the real deal.


 

I agree Andrew those poor people he has sucker into believing his powers


----------



## matt.m (Jan 19, 2007)

I am still laughing.... Arm lock to snap kick to the face. I love it.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 19, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> The intro of the Master working with his students was hillarious, what scares me is that all those people pay him, and believe that he is the real deal.


 
I suspect that at one point he actually started believing it himself.  Otherwise, why would you ever put out a challenge like this?  The human mind can do some crazy things.


----------



## LawDog (Jan 19, 2007)

After observing that video I realize that I have finally seen a "Real Deal".
Where can I sign up?


----------



## tellner (Jan 19, 2007)

The problem with the "anything goes" challenge is that sooner or later someone will show up with a big knife or a small gun...


----------



## Domo Kun (Jan 19, 2007)

Blindside said:


> I suspect that at one point he actually started believing it himself.  Otherwise, why would you ever put out a challenge like this?  The human mind can do some crazy things.



I was thinking the same, why would one be so stupid to the point that he would fight when he knew he would loose not only his money but all of his credibility?

That guy beleived he could do kamehamehas and stuff of the kind :erg:


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 19, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> MMA is missleading, the guy was pretty clearly a Karate fighter



Nah, man, havn't you read enough online to realize ONLY MMA fighters can win fights?  So clearly, since he won, he MUST be MMA.


----------



## bydand (Jan 19, 2007)

I ran across that on youtube a while back, but couldn't find the link again.  Thanks for posting it.  I kind of feel sorry for the guy in a way.  I mean he loses his mone for sure, but you have to be ready to lose it if you put forth a challange like that.  I was thinking of everything else he would lose with that "fight", his students (I would hope anyway), his own self-confidence in his "art", and public humilitation.  Even if he was bilking his students, and I don't think there can be any other way of looking at that aspect, there is going to be a whole lot of pissed off people knocking on his door now.

I just wonder what the poor guy who the "Master" was beating the tar out of from 10 feet away must feel like.


----------



## Flatlander (Jan 19, 2007)

bydand said:


> I just wonder what the poor guy who the "Master" was beating the tar out of from 10 feet away must feel like.


Presumably, a duped, fraudulent idiot.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 19, 2007)

Flatlander said:


> Presumably, a duped, fraudulent idiot.



I think you overestimate some peoples ability to see the evidence in front of them.  If he was willing to believe it enough to have it happen to him like that a silly thing like evidence is not going to change his mind.

The earth is flat, 6000 years old, center of the universe and the moon landing was fake


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 19, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> I think you overestimate some peoples ability to see the evidence in front of them. If he was willing to believe it enough to have it happen to him like that a silly thing like evidence is not going to change his mind.


 
Evidence? No way. The master`s mortal enemy, the evil ninja-professor Mr. Balthazaar was hiding among the audience, casting mystic spells to aid the karate guy and negate master`s powerful chi blasts. THAT`S WHAT HAPPENED!!! 
:tantrum:


----------



## bydand (Jan 19, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> Evidence? No way. The master mortal enemy, the evil ninja-professor Mr. Balthazaar was hiding among the audience, casting mystic spells to aid the karate guy and negate master`s powerful chi blasts. That`s what happened!!!
> :tantrum:



I just KNEW there was a logical reason he lost!


----------



## zDom (Jan 19, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> The earth is flat,



I tried to convince my sixth grade teacher than I believed this one.

According to Tolkien, it WAS flat until the Numenoreans tried to sail to Valinor. Silly Numenoreans :sigh: 



Andrew Green said:


> 6000 years old,



I kind of wonder about this one. I'm sure the earth itself is older, but I'm not so sure about human history going back much further, if that's what you mean.



Andrew Green said:


> center of the universe



Actual center? Or cultural center?   Or, center as in "most important place"?



Andrew Green said:


> and the moon landing was fake



I'm not ruling out the possibility  Although I'm sure they eventually made it there. Ok, I don't believe this one, either ... but they DID make some pretty good arguments 

...

But that joker's no touch routine? That's a bit too much for me to even pretend I believe it 

That dance the feller did while the No Touch Master waved his hands around while 10-feet away is priceless.

:rofl:


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jan 19, 2007)

On human history, I just saw a thing in the paper of a human skull found with both Neandrathals (sp?), and Homo Sapien genetics. It dates 35-40,000 years old. Holy cow.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jan 19, 2007)

Ps. Sorry for the tangent, I'll try to stay on target


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 24, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> Nah, man, havn't you read enough online to realize ONLY MMA fighters can win fights? So clearly, since he won, he MUST be MMA.


 
lol
This is really what the public does believe.  Us karate guys can't win anything.  Only the mma fighters are invincible.

AoG


----------



## thetruth (Jan 29, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> lol
> This is really what the public does believe.  Us karate guys can't win anything.  Only the mma fighters are invincible.
> 
> AoG



I think that some karate guys were over confidant when the first ufc came out hence the bad name Karate has is some peoples eyes.  Let them think what they want.  This guy did deserve a beating though and I think any half reasonable martial artist could have handed it to him.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## searcher (Jan 29, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> lol
> This is really what the public does believe. Us karate guys can't win anything. Only the mma fighters are invincible.
> 
> AoG


 

The problem is that I think soembody forgot to tell Lidell.


----------

